# Anyone on OS X Leopard already?



## Waywyn (Oct 26, 2007)

What the title says. Just curious who of you guys already went 10.5 and how it behaves?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 26, 2007)

Or put another way, "Has anyone broken into a shop that isn't open yet, stolen a copy of OS X, installed it, and tested it yet?"


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 26, 2007)

~o) :twisted:


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 26, 2007)

Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Oct 26 said:


> Or put another way, "Has anyone broken into a shop that isn't open yet, stolen a copy of OS X, installed it, and tested it yet?"



Well, here in germany sale starts at 6 o'clock pm ... I know the release is worldwide today, but didn't thought that it's THAT time accurate to the minute ...


----------



## sbkp (Oct 26, 2007)

It's already tomorrow somewhere. We need a tech report from _the future_...


----------



## madbulk (Oct 26, 2007)

I've met a couple of folks who have it. But they're not musicians. My copy is either being shipped today or will arrive today, depending on how apple handled things. Probably the former certainly.There have been occassions where something arrived via amazon or other on the launch date, but I'm not expecting it.

Anyway, more generally, the ones that got the sneak peaks of Leopard have said it's the beez kneez. May crash altiverb every five minutes but it'll look kool doing it.


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 26, 2007)

madbulk @ Fri Oct 26 said:


> I've met a couple of folks who have it. But they're not musicians. My copy is either being shipped today or will arrive today, depending on how apple handled things. Probably the former certainly.There have been occassions where something arrived via amazon or other on the launch date, but I'm not expecting it.
> 
> Anyway, more generally, the ones that got the sneak peaks of Leopard have said it's the beez kneez. May crash altiverb every five minutes but it'll look kool doing it.



Lol, nothing to worry about Altiverb, I am waiting for at least 4 month now to have a IntelMAC ready vst version for Cubase 4 ... that's another story


----------



## midphase (Oct 26, 2007)

Fed Ex truck is not here yet.

Seriously Alex...relax a tad and give it at least a week. It's not like you're going to get any useful information from someone who just installed it a couple of hours ago. It's going to take a few days to determine if anything is wacky on it.


----------



## John DeBorde (Oct 26, 2007)

MOE: I just bought this from the Navy. It can flash fry a buffalo in 40 seconds!

HOMER: 40 seconds?!?!?...But I want it nowww!!!


=o


----------



## drasticmeasures (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't mean to hijack (which means I will anyway), but does anyone know if plug-ins that are not specifically Leopard compliant would still work in theory?
I understand that Stylus and K2 should (_should_), but I'm still trying to find out about Ozone 3, Camelspace, and a few others. 

I've ordered a Mac Pro, and I'm being told that despite a request to ship it with Tiger it may arrive with Leopard pre-installed anyway, so I'm wondering if I should just try to go with it instead of the PITA of wiping and loading Tiger....


----------



## Brian Ralston (Oct 26, 2007)

Nathan, it is really going to be a case by case basis on whether programs, plugins and drivers are already Leopard compatible. MOTU for example has already announced on their website that its V.I. plugins are already Leopard compatible without the need for an update, but Digital Performer and most of its drivers for hardware devices (midi and audio) will require an update to make them work in Leopard. 

So...it will depend on each individual software company and whether or not they have been planning for and implementing Leopard specs within their programming in the recent past. 

And I would be willing to bet Atmosphere (which you aren't holding your breath for), won't be since the UVI engine it is based on is really so old. But Spectraonics is shooting for next month for their new replacement which is all done in house and should be Leopard compatible. 

I can never understand why anyone with a solid working system already would upgrade to version 1 of a new operating system (or version 1 of anything) on a computer that is at the heart of their business. I really wouldn't upgrade to Leopard till it gets to around 10.5.3 or something. But then again...that is just me. But, I have also never had a problem where I couldn't solidly run something I needed. Heck, some of the Todd-AO dub stages here in L.A. are still running OS9. *AT TODD-AO!!!!*

A computer (...the hardware or the software on it...) is not obsolete until it is not meeting one's needs anymore. And there is a reason they call it, "the *bleeding* edge of technology." :wink:


----------



## Brian Ralston (Oct 26, 2007)

From http://www.macfixit.com. I have copied it here because they are adding so much to their front page, that you othewise would not know exactly what entry I was pointing you too. But, I wanted to give them full credit of course.
____________________________

*Philosophical and practical notes on installing Leopard*

Herewith, a short philosophical and practical guide to upgrading to Leopard.

Your ground of being should be caution and forbearance. Consider the situation both for Apple and for developers:

Apple, having allowed this shipment to slip six months already, has had to get Leopard out the door before the end of October by hook or by crook. You may reasonably conclude that this cake is probably not entirely baked. As with Tiger, an early software update (10.5.1) will likely be needed to correct a multitude of issues. Until then, consider yourself a beta tester.

Most of the changes in Leopard are under the hood, technological and programming changes affecting developers. Furthermore, these changes have themselves constantly changed throughout the beta testing process, rendering the Leopard advance seeds a moving target. Plus, Leopard has caused a lot of backwards breakage; an application that worked fine on Tiger is not particularly likely to work on Leopard without modification. The upshot is that no developer can even really guess whether his or her application will work on Leopard without having received the final, shipping version of Leopard. Also, bear in mind that many "small" developers (who may be the authors of your favorite utilities) can't afford these advance seeds, and have to wait to purchase and install the final version of Leopard in the just the same way, and at exactly the same time, as you, before they can even begin to discover whether their applications work on Leopard and to start figuring out, if not, why not.

It is advisable, therefore, to use Leopard tentatively. As we advised yesterday, one very good way to do this is to install Leopard to an external drive only, because (1) this installation will be absolutely clean, without inheriting any extensions, preference panes, contextual menus, input managers, weird fonts, or other items that might cause compatibility problems, and (2) you have an easy way to switch back to Tiger so as to use FileMaker or whatever other application is not working yet in Leopard. From this position, you can test applications gingerly. Do not run a utility that does deep voodoo on the system itself until you have written assurance from the developer that it is safe to do so.

In an article a few days ago, we mentioned that "For most users, a basic upgrade [where the installer merges Leopard directly with your existing files] will suffice". But that doesn't mean we recommend it. We don't. In fact, there is a school of thought that says you should _never, never, never_ do a "basic upgrade" installation - that such an installation is, indeed, the root of all evil. Not only do you inherit a lot of old stuff that may be incompatible, but the algorithm whereby the installer "merges" your existing system with the new one is not reliable. The majority of troubles reported in MacFixIt may well stem from having done this sort of installation.

Unfortunately, this sort of installation is the default; most users don't even realize they get other choices. So, realize it! The installer proceeds through five screens:

1. The language screen
2. The Welcome screen
3. The License Agreement screen
4. The Select a Destination screen
5. The Install Summary screen

The fourth screen, Select a Destination, has an Options button. You have to click that in order to select an alternative mode of installation: either an EraseòX   eyÅX   eyÆX   eyÇX   eyÈX   eyÉX   eyÊX   eyËX   eyÌX   eyÍX   eyÎX   eyÏX   eyÐX   eyÑX   eyÒX   eyÓX   eyÔX   eyÕX   eyÖY   ey×Y   eyØY   eyÙY   eyÚY   eyÛY   eyÜY   eyÝY   eyÞY   eyßY   eyàY   eyáY   eyâY   eyãY   eyäY   eyåY   eyæY   eyçY   eyèY   eyéY   eyêY   eyëY   eyìY   eyíY   eyîY   eyïY   eyðY   eyñY   eyòY   eyóY   eyôY   eyõY   eyöY   ey÷Y   eyøY   eyùY   eyúY   eyûY   eyüY   eyýY   eyþY   eyÿY   ez Y   ezY   ezY   ezY   ezY   ezY   ezY   ez Y   ezZ   ezZ   ezZ   ezZ   ezZ   ez	Z   ez
Z   ez9Z   ez:Z   ez;Z   ez<Z   ez=Z   ez>Z   ez?Z   [email protected]Z   ezAZ   ezBZ   ezCZ   ezDZ   ezEZ   ezFZ   ezGZ   ezHZ   ezIZ   ezJZ   ezKZ   ezLZ   ezMZ   ezN[   ez[   ez[   ez[   ez[   ez[   ez[   ez[   ez[   ez[   ez[   ez[   ez[   ez[   ez[   ez[   ez              ò[   ez [   ez![   ez"[   ez#[   ez$[   ez%[   ez&[   ez'[   ez([   ez)[   ez*[   ez+[   ez,[   ez-[   ez.[   ez/[   ez0[   ez1[   ez2[   ez3[   ez4[   ez5[   ez6[   ez7[   ez8\   ezO\   ezP\   ezQ\   ezR\   ezS\   ezT\   ezU\   ezV\   ezW\   ezX\   ezY\   ezZ\   ez[\   ez\\   ez]\   ez^\   ez_\   ez`\   eza\   ezb\   ezc\   ezd\   eze\   ezf\   ezg\   ezh\   ezi\   ezj\   ezk\   ezl\   ezm\   ezn\   ezo\   ezp\   ezq\   ezr\   ezs\   ezt\   ezu\   ezv\   ezw\   ezx\   ezy\   ezz\   ez{\   ez|\   ez}\   ez~\   ez\   ez€\   ez\   ez‚\   ezƒ\   ez„\   ez…\   ez†\   ez‡\   ezˆ\   ez‰\   ezŠ\   ez‹\   ezŒ\   ez\   ezŽ\   ez\   ez\   ez‘\   ez’\   ez“\   ez”\   ez•\   ez–\   ez—\   ez˜\   ez™\   ezš\   ez›\   ezœ\   ez\   ezž\   ezŸ\   ez \   ez¡\   ez¢\   ez£\   ez¤\   ez¥              ò\   ez§\   ez¨\   ez©\   ezª\   ez«\   ez¬\   ez­\   ez®\   ez¯\   ez°\   ez±\   ez²\   ez³\   ez´\   ezµ\   ez¶\   ez·\   ez¸\   ez¹\   ezº\   ez»\   ez¼\   ez½\   ez¾\   ez¿\   ezÀ]   ezÙ]   ezÚ]   ezÛ]   ezÜ]   ezÝ]   ezÞ]   ezß]   ezà^   ezá^   ezâ^   ezã^   ezä^   ezå^   ezæ^   ezç^   ezè_   ezé_   ezê_   ezë_


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 26, 2007)

SvK @ Fri Oct 26 said:


> Hey Alex.....
> 
> just do it  hehehehehe (i'm joking)
> 
> ...



MAUHAHAHA, uhm no not really, the package is still closed, but if you could see my face, you would notice my eyes moving rapidly between the monitor and the OSX package to the side :D


.. think I should shutdown the machine right now.


Waves isn't Leopard ready anyway, so it wouldn't make sense anyway.


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Brian for that interesting read!

It kind of beggars belief that from a company that aim to make your computing process as lovely and transparent as possible, they dont provide reasonable access to the new OS builds to developers..

I'm still on 10.4.8 on my G5, and won't be installing the new OS onto my office intel mac for a while yet..

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## madbulk (Oct 26, 2007)

definitely, thanks Brian... that was a good read. I think I'll take heed. I was pretty ready to jump in with both feet prior.


----------



## drasticmeasures (Oct 26, 2007)

Brian Ralston @ Fri Oct 26 said:


> Nathan, it is really going to be a case by case basis on whether programs, plugins and drivers are already Leopard compatible. MOTU for example has already announced on their website that its V.I. plugins are already Leopard compatible without the need for an update, but Digital Performer and most of its drivers for hardware devices (midi and audio) will require an update to make them work in Leopard.
> 
> So...it will depend on each individual software company and whether or not they have been planning for and implementing Leopard specs within their programming in the recent past.
> 
> ...



Ah, but Todd-ao doesn't even begin to tackle the work/production that we must....they are a good recording stage. So it's Apps and Oranges really....

I generally agree (my motto is that I'm not interested in becoming a paying beta tester), which is why I've waited so long to pick up an intelmac pro. 
The only reason I'm even flirting with the idea is that I'm not keen on wiping the drive and installing tiger, only to wipe that in 6 months just go back to Tiger.

However, I have found a temp solution. IF my mac arrives with Leopard, I'm just going to fill the 4 internal HD bays and one of them will be a Tiger drive.


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok 
I will be the fool
installing on my home studio, will leave work-studio system untouched

Will inform you on compatibility concerning MOL
and RME hammerfall as well as K2 and Vienna .

Stay tuned....here we go

SvK


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

installing now

Jaws theme is playing in my head


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

I feel good about this......

NOT


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

worried about rme hammerfall
and mol


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

40 minutes to go

Jaws theme growing louder


----------



## Brian Ralston (Oct 26, 2007)

When you start hearing the jaws them from the left speaker and the Halloween "Michael Meyer's" Piano Theme from the right speaker simultaneously, run far, far away.


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

hehe

7 minutes to go

And I did the smart thing UPGRAde install

Haha


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

install successful restarting


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

beachball


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

Greetings from Leo


----------



## madbulk (Oct 26, 2007)

this should be a on a 60 sec refresh


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

Itunes playing over Hammerfall 

SvK


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

Apple Remote Desktop sees other computers


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

MOL is working 

SvK


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

CME keytboard midi driver is working


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

NI Pro 53 standAlone is working


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

Kontakt 2 standalone is working


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

Arturia MiniMoog StandAlone working


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh that's a good way to collect posts :D

.. I will start with this tomorrow morning


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

Arturia CS-80V StandAlone working 

SvK


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

NI Guitar Rig StandAlone is working 

SvK


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

NI Reaktor 5 StandAlone is working


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

NI Akoustik StandAlone is working


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

Syncrosoft LCC recognises the licenses on key 

...working


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

Vienna Instruments StandAlone (latest version PPC / Intel 1.12)

......is...........Working 

SvK


----------



## JT3_Jon (Oct 26, 2007)

SVK,

I'd love to hear if Logic 8 runs any smoother for you in Leopard. If I remember right, you were having problems with the graphics seeming sluggish? 

I'm also running a Dual 2.5 G5, and would love to hear your thoughts on Logic 8 / Leopard combo. I'm too scared to be a trail blazer


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

NI Absynth 2 & 3 StandAlone is working


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

Plogue Bidule Host is working 

SvK


----------



## Dave Connor (Oct 26, 2007)

SvK @ Fri Oct 26 said:


> CME keytboard midi driver is working



Okay you've lost me here. Those don't work under any circumstances. Except maybe for some brutal finger exercises (akin to walking in sand.)


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

UAD card plugs are working 

SvK


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

Dave hehehe

SvK


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

Launching Logic* 

Scanning Audio Units (jaws theme is thumping in my head again) 

this will take a while

SvK


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey SvK


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 26, 2007)

have


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 26, 2007)

you found


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 26, 2007)

anything that


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 26, 2007)

*doesn't* work?


----------



## zonobono (Oct 26, 2007)

after launching logic he just disappeared....strange... ~o) ~o) ~o)


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

EUREKA

Launched my Big Logic 8 template......all 4 slave computers are triggering over MOL....everything is perfect.....

IMPORTANT:

as you know WAVES don't work yet

remove your wave-shell from your AU component folder and disconnect your PACE WAVES dongle..(even after Logic AU scan fails them)

otherwise Logic session will NOT launch....

All is good (that is why I dissapeared)

Hey that's why I did this right 

SvK


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

So in terms of the plugs I own:
All Native OK
Vienna Instruments plug OK (that surprised me)
Arturia OK (even Jupiter 8)

SvK


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

Nick just WAVES....

(I do not own atmosphere, camel, stylus)

I've listed all my plugs above that's it....


I know you'll balk....but do what I did "Upgrade Install".......it's smooth (plus you don't lose your authorizations....your dock / user stays the same)

Everything just worx 
I'm impressed.

SvK


----------



## SvK (Oct 26, 2007)

Almost forgot....

My system with LEO is:

G5 dual 2Ghz 4 gig RAM
Hammerfall PCI card
UAD card

SvK


----------



## Scott Cairns (Oct 27, 2007)

sbkp @ Sat Oct 27 said:


> It's already tomorrow somewhere. We need a tech report from _the future_...



Have you checked with Tonga? The sun rises pretty early there. 8)


----------



## José Herring (Oct 27, 2007)

SvK @ Fri Oct 26 said:


> Nick just WAVES....
> 
> (I do not own atmosphere, camel, stylus)
> 
> ...



How about the ram usage? Any improvement with the 64 bit OS?


----------



## John DeBorde (Oct 27, 2007)

If you check the NI website, i believe they say something about their installers and possibly the authorizer not working under leopard. meaning, if you do the upgrade and have them installed already, you might be ok, but that you won't be able to install them on a new system.

also: is your UAD card/plugs working?

thanks for being a guinea pig!

-john


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Okay, me again 

I decided to install Leopard today and jump in the cold water.
On every forum you read different stuff. Some guys have probs while others don't. So, of course it is more safe to wait a few day for patches and other stuff, but to see if it works 100% I have to do it anyway ... so I did 

Okay, there is no exception here. Everything works without a problem!
The only thing I recognized that K2 is booting up while the mouse and the clock are exchaning really fast. I click on the desktop and go back and it's gone. After another reboot it was completely gone ... another thing, while experimenting with Spaces, K2 suddenly lost the library info, but when I put everything back ... it went to normal mode again.

*Please read the following carefully if you plan to update*
Some or all of you might know that OSX got a file limitation set to around 12000 files or so. Since every little sample and mapping contains hundreds of these little "files" you will reach 12000 pretty fast.

This is NOT fixed in 10.5 ... please correct me if I am wrong, but I left out the script and I still see dissapeared samples in the sample programs which are the last one to load. Very very dissapointing ... OS is 64 bit and can't handle more than 12000 files.

However, it isn't that bad because you can load a little script to make OSX work with about 30000 files.

First thought might be, "When do I reach 12000 files" ... answer is, that it happens sooner than you think.


----------



## Dave Connor (Oct 27, 2007)

Nick,


----------



## Dave Connor (Oct 27, 2007)

very


----------



## Dave Connor (Oct 27, 2007)

funny.


----------



## SvK (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm now installing Leopard onto a MacMini / Intel with a Mobile I/) audio device.....

SvK


----------



## tobyond (Oct 27, 2007)

Just ran the update. All of my plugs seem to check out. I'm running Komplete 4, so K2, GR 2 etc, all running fine. EZDrummer and DFHS are fine. I was getting some crazy CPU spikes on first run of tracks in Logic 8 till I realized that spotlight was still indexing. 
:oops: 
My Motu Ultralite is working fine.

What the hell is AURogerBeep? Was this already in Apples AU's? Also when AUVal was running I swear I saw something called AUSpeechSynthesis, but it's not anywhere to be found?

The new dock is annoying, I don't like the little blue light that shows what apps are open, I miss the black triangle. Don't think I'll ever use spaces, but everything else seems awesome, Time Machine will be very useful and stacks, quick look the new safari and mail.........
o-[][]-o


----------



## SvK (Oct 27, 2007)

More Notes.....

INTEL MAC MINI
(old 1 1.66GHz INtel Core Duo)

for some reason, this computer did NOT allow me to do an "Update" install....

I had to do clean-install....

Hence this took all day.

Leopard installed fine....

Mobile I/O audio interface worx with latest driver

Plogue_Bidule worx

Vienna Instruments 1.12 OSX-Intel (they just put it up.....still 32 bit) worx.

MOL worx BUT the registration Key file doesn't (i'm in demo mode....will send them Email)

that's all I'm running on that slave..

ciao,

SvK


----------



## tobyond (Oct 27, 2007)

Cool, if you look at a Garage Band file in the finder, you see a screenshot of the project as the icon!!

Not so cool, it doesn't do the same for Logic.


----------



## SvK (Oct 27, 2007)

tobyond.....

bummer....ahhhh well

SvK


----------



## SvK (Oct 27, 2007)

ProFire LightBridge is working


----------



## José Herring (Oct 27, 2007)

I just looked at the video presentation for Leopard. I'm convinced. This the best OS ever. I've even noticed that Cubase 4.1 is tooting more OSX features. The time for me to switch back to Mac has come.

Carry on.

Jose


----------



## synthetic (Oct 28, 2007)

Has anyone tried Spectrasonics stuff yet (Atmosphere, etc.)? iZotope? BIAS? Korg? I'll probably update in the next day or so. I'm starting a backup now......


----------



## seclusion (Oct 28, 2007)

I have working on Leopard and Logic Studio.
ALL PSP, Sonaklsis, IK Multimedia, Waves IR and SSL 4000, Wave Arts, BFD, EZDrummer, XLN, Arts Acoustic Reverb, Melodyne (AU) and some more working.
Some needed re-authorizing
The only thing crashing for me in Standalone, AU in Logic or Rax is Synthogy Ivory.
I've got the latest 1.63 installer and ran the Library updater!.
ANyone else using Ivory?
I did a Fresh install then migrated everything but user folders.
Later
Might seem a little less CPU use on my MacPro, but that could be because Ivory isn't running!


----------



## synthetic (Oct 28, 2007)

Bonzai....


----------



## seclusion (Oct 28, 2007)

Spectrasonic's RMX worked
I did have to re-register a couple of plugs, but thankfully they were all computer automated responses. Liking Leo alot.


----------



## synthetic (Oct 28, 2007)

Uggh. I backed up my system with pSync X, then restarted with the Leo DVD. The installer wouldn't even see my startup disk. After several restarts, it finally found it but couldn't repair it. I just nought a new 500GB WD drive at Staples, now I'm doing a fresh install. Oh well, I guess that's preferred anyway....


----------



## synthetic (Oct 28, 2007)

OK, finally got my system working. NI and Spectrasonics copy protection are broken and have to be reinstalled because of my crash, but all my plugs seem to work OK. Windows Remote Desktop worked.


----------



## synthetic (Oct 28, 2007)

MIDI Timepiece AV also working.


----------



## seclusion (Oct 29, 2007)

Someone suggest using a free program called (Rax)!
Install it, and you can re-register with that program! If you have to re-install I'm not sure if it'll run


----------

